# Oberhasli pics?



## redtailgal (Oct 10, 2011)

Oberhasli pics needed for the breed page. Puh-leeeze!

Does bucks wethers kids (ooh the babies)

Just goats, no humans!

will credit you on the page...............


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 10, 2011)

Buck:






Doe:





Doe and doe kid:





Buck Kid:





Day old buck/doe kids




9 mos old doe kid:




7 mos old buck kid:




9 week old doe kids:




Buck kid (12 weeks)




week old doe kids:




2 day old doe kids:




Buck Kid:


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 10, 2011)

THANK you!


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 11, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> THANK you!


Your special to get a thank you from Red...usually she gives you grief for not doing it sooner.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 11, 2011)

Well here I thought I could finally contribute but noooo....Aggie had to have awesome ob pics. 

*sigh*  If for some goofy reason you need more, I've got some.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 11, 2011)

PS....Obs can also come in black, but only the black does can be registered w/ ADGA.  
In case that doesn't come up in your reading.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 11, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> PS....Obs can also come in black, but only the black does can be registered w/ ADGA.
> In case that doesn't come up in your reading.


Post pics of yours! I'm sure you've got a couple (hundred) pics of them.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 11, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 Roll.  Would love to see your Oberhasli.


----------



## elevan (Oct 11, 2011)

Absolutely Roll - post those pics!


----------



## daisychick (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes Rolls, you must at the very least post pics of your black one.   I checked out your website and she is beautiful.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes rolls, post the pic.

maybe it will distract everyone while I clobber 77.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 11, 2011)

Welllll, since y'all insist....but I do think Aggie's pics are grand.

Jinx - aka - Jinker the Stinker - I sold her to Josh (the Mandy / Hannah Josh) and he sold her 2 days later at quite a profit....:/






















Enigma, my buck...who I sold b/c DH wanted Toggs and we didn't have enough pens to keep all breeds seperated.


























And Penny, the only one left, who I refuse to sell, ever.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks rolls


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 11, 2011)

OMG, love the packing tape on the diapers!!    And Enigma's hairdo is awesome!    You want another buck?  I know someone who has one available!


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 11, 2011)

Do you deliver...to IN?

B/c...I seriously thought about it.  But I hate traffic / highways / people in cars that get in my way.


----------



## elevan (Oct 11, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Do you deliver...to IN?
> 
> B/c...I seriously thought about it.  But I hate traffic / highways / *people in cars that get in my way.*


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2952-oberhasli-goat

Rolls and Aggie...........do you approve?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks good, but I wouldn't consider them vocal at all.    Mine are pretty quiet.  You may want to also add something in there about them being the best breed of goat out there.  


Rolls, I really wish you were closer because I'd give you a good deal on him....especially if I could use him to breed my doe.  I hate to sell him but I just don't have the space. 


Anyone going from the East Coast to IN any time soon?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm...just looked at Mapquest.  It's only 11 hours!   I have driven to VT and back several times and it's also 11 hours.    I'd love a road trip, but I'm not sure if we can fit it in our schedules right now. Maybe I can bug DH about it.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh no, not vocal.  Penny and Jinx never got above a polite 'meeeh' even when trying to have huge babies.  That's one of the things I adore about them.  Smart, funny, friendly, quiet, adorable, loving....Obs are just awesome.

If they hadn't both had problems kidding, I'd have a herdful of Obs.  But they scared me w/ their big babies.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 11, 2011)

RTG, I'm pretty sure this is a typo / autocorrect oopsie...

The ladies worked hard to publicize the breed, and urged the American Dairy Goat Association to register them in the herd book with the correct name, *Overhaul *instead of Swiss Alpine. Finally, in 1979, the ADGA relented and the *Overhaul* got their own herd books.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 11, 2011)

no, I was just checkin to see if you actually read it............ 

stupid auto correct.  I changed that and left several other errors that I caught.


----------



## elevan (Oct 11, 2011)

Great job RTG!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 12, 2011)

Great Job RTG!  

Great representations of the breed, picture wise.  And the commentary was very informative.  

Have to admit do like the Sleek look of Penny.  


Now I need to do mine.   Sorry Elevan, I've been slacking.  Will do better.  Can I blame my tardiness on the new bunny?


----------



## elevan (Oct 12, 2011)

No need to hide.  Not everyone who volunteered has taken the full speed ahead approach that RTG has  

I do still need more volunteers - there are a lot of breeds available in all different herd animals, not just goats


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 12, 2011)

RTG is bored. 

It's been rainy and my mean family wont let me take my nasty tonsils outside unless the weather is pretty.And since I am up at 2 am with sore tonsils again.......I guess I shouldnt whine.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 12, 2011)

OK, mine aren't purebred.  Ian Aretmis Flan is an Ober/Nubian Cross.  He has really the best characteristics of both breeds (I think).  He's quiet and gentle like an Ober, and he's pretty big.   He's got ober coloring.  But he's got a few Nubian characteristics, like his mum, a nubian/Alpine cross (long ears, mostly) and he has some Nubian body charateristics.  He's a heck of a climber and has very powerful highquarters so he can jump well over 5 feet.







Then there's Trump Card who is an American Alpine/Ober Cross.   He and his twin Flash Bangs have the best of their mom (alpine) and dad's traits.  Mama is tall, long and gives tons of milk.  Mama is Sundgauu coloring.   She is HUGE - 260 at full weight.  She is a beautiful and exotic looking goat.   The boys look exotic.   Trump Card has very faint zebra stripes on his rump.   Both kids are 36 inches at the shoulder at just under 4 months old.  They are quiet and gentle and very easy going.  But instead of being long in the body, they are more compact like their Oberhaulsie sire.   They have a nice straight back.  They climb trees, and jump like steeple chase ponies.   They eat moss.   






This is Flash Bangs.  He is lighter in color than his brother.  He is much gentler than his brother and of the two is by far the more sociable.


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 14, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Looks good, but I wouldn't consider them vocal at all.    Mine are pretty quiet.  You may want to also add something in there about them being the best breed of goat out there.
> 
> 
> Rolls, I really wish you were closer because I'd give you a good deal on him....especially if I could use him to breed my doe.  I hate to sell him but I just don't have the space.
> ...


Aggieterpkatie - 
Where you are located?  We are in CT and I have a few options within 2 hours for breeding, but would consider others as well.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 16, 2011)

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in MD, on the Eastern Shore.  I went to CT last fall and it was 5 hours. I can't remember exactly where I went, but it was kinda middle of the state.  If I knew he was going to a good home I would definitely cut you a good deal!


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 17, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> sawfish99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but that is a little farther than I am interested in traveling.


----------



## MaggieMay (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi
I joined a while ago but havent posted, till I saw this!  Do you still need Ober pics?  We have 3 does, 1 kidded last spring, some pics are very very cute....
I love seeing pics of everyone elses goats, esp the kids.


----------



## elevan (Oct 27, 2011)

We love pictures on this forum    Post away!


----------



## MaggieMay (Oct 27, 2011)

ok, here ya go!

6yr old doe 






6yr old doe and kid





4month old buck kid





buckling


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 27, 2011)

Gorgeous pics!!  Where are ya located?


----------



## MaggieMay (Oct 27, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Gorgeous pics!!  Where are ya located?


thanks! 
Im in N Central Valley, Calif.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 27, 2011)

Alas, Aggie.... she's out of our range.



Pretty goats!


----------

